# rides in Corona?



## mcward54 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm visiting Corona and will be able to ride beginning April 6th. I'm available through the following Wednesday. Are there any riders or clubs out there that would like to show me around and go on some rides??? Please let me know. I'd love to see the sights.

Mary


----------



## johnboudreau (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know of any clubs to ride with in Corona, but a few miles away in neighboring Riverside is one of the oldest bicycle clubs in America, The Riverside Bicycle Club.

They have club rides on Saturday and Sunday mornings every week and non-members are always welcome and no one is ever dropped or left behind.

If you’re interested you will find more information and a map at http://www.riversidebicycleclub.org/

Pain is weakness leaving the body!


----------



## mcward54 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Hi

I'm here in Corona. Thanks for the connection to Riverside. I am going on tomorrow's ride in the Redlands. 

Mary


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

mcward54 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm here in Corona. Thanks for the connection to Riverside. I am going on tomorrow's ride in the Redlands.
> 
> Mary


If you can find Yorba Linda State Park, there is a pathway that goes from Yorba Linda (about 10 minutes west on the 91 freeway from Corona) to Long Beach. You will pass by the Anahiem Pond and see the beach. It is pretty flat though.


----------



## mcward54 (Apr 1, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the info. Maybe I can do this during the week when I ride by myself.


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, the bike trail is a pretty safe bet, and you can make it as hard as you want by going as fast as you want. Weekends are a little crowded, but it's 30 miles long so it spreads out pretty good. Have fun.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

No need to drive through the canyon--the bike path can be picked up on the west side of Corona at the entrance to the Green River Golf Course, just west of the Green River exit from the 91.


----------

